# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  از رشته انسانی با پایه صفر مطلق میشه زیر ۱۰۰  تجربی شد؟ لطفا کمک کنید

## Ali54333

من امسال کنکور دادم رو تبه ۲۰۶ منطقه ۲ شدم قصدم حقوق بود دانشگاه هم تهران هم میارم ولی وقتی رفتم تحقیق کردم دیدم رشته سختی هست پارتی بازیه ریسکیه و اینا البته اگه موفق بشی نونت تو روغنه راستش به فکرم رسید کنکور تجربی بدم به خاطر شان اجتماعی پزشکا هست توی جامعه هر وقت یه پزشک رو میبینن جلوش دو لا راست میشن کاری به پولش ندارم(که اونم پول خوبی داره) ولی احترام زیادی توی جامعه داره...یکم از خودم و خانواده بگم من به جز کمی ریاضی بقیه دروس تجربی رو طبیعتا صفر هستم ریاضی منم جندان جالب نیست خانواده به نسبت پولداری هم دارم و مبتونم تا ۱۰۰ میلیون خرج کنم گوشیم فقط ۴۰ تومنه و اگه لازم باشه خرج کتاب و کلاس میکنم دو سه سال هم مبخوام وفت بذارم هدفمم رتبه ۱۰۰ هست اعتقاد دارم هدف بزرگ باشه تلاشم همراهش میاد. من توقع زیادی از زندگی دارم دنبال پولدار شدن هستم الان بنطرتون همین وکالت رو ادامه بدم یا بیام تجربی؟ میدونم سخته و باید خیلی تلاس کنم خودمو آماده کردم و از چیزی نمیترسم لطفا یه چیزی بگید ده سال دیگه پشیمون نشم این دو سه سال بحرحال تموم میشه مهم آینده هست ممنون

----------


## mohammad1397

اگه جای شما بودم و با این حکومت هم کنار میومدم میرفتم ارشد پیوسته دانشگاه علوم قضایی ، صرف شان اجتماعی پزشکا که با این همه افزایش ظرفیتا  معلوم نیست هفت سال دیگه چی بشه اصلا دلیل خوبی برای تغییر رشته نیست

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> من امسال کنکور دادم رو تبه ۲۰۶ منطقه ۲ شدم قصدم حقوق بود دانشگاه هم تهران هم میارم ولی وقتی رفتم تحقیق کردم دیدم رشته سختی هست پارتی بازیه ریسکیه و اینا البته اگه موفق بشی نونت تو روغنه راستش به فکرم رسید کنکور تجربی بدم به خاطر شان اجتماعی پزشکا هست توی جامعه هر وقت یه پزشک رو میبینن جلوش دو لا راست میشن کاری به پولش ندارم(که اونم پول خوبی داره) ولی احترام زیادی توی جامعه داره...یکم از خودم و خانواده بگم من به جز کمی ریاضی بقیه دروس تجربی رو طبیعتا صفر هستم ریاضی منم جندان جالب نیست خانواده به نسبت پولداری هم دارم و مبتونم تا ۱۰۰ میلیون خرج کنم گوشیم فقط ۴۰ تومنه و اگه لازم باشه خرج کتاب و کلاس میکنم دو سه سال هم مبخوام وفت بذارم هدفمم رتبه ۱۰۰ هست اعتقاد دارم هدف بزرگ باشه تلاشم همراهش میاد. من توقع زیادی از زندگی دارم دنبال پولدار شدن هستم الان بنطرتون همین وکالت رو ادامه بدم یا بیام تجربی؟ میدونم سخته و باید خیلی تلاس کنم خودمو آماده کردم و از چیزی نمیترسم لطفا یه چیزی بگید ده سال دیگه پشیمون نشم این دو سه سال بحرحال تموم میشه مهم آینده هست ممنون


وااااااااای. آدم دوست داره سرش رو از دست بعضیا بکوبه به دیوار. آقا همون وکالت پولش در آینده بهتر میشه از پزشکی. پس تو که دنبال اسم و رسم پزشکی بودی چرا از اول نرفتی تجربی که الان لازم نباشه از صفر کلوین شروع کنی؟؟؟ با خودت دشمنی داشتی؟

----------


## Meti81

جدی باور کردید حرفای طرفو ؟
میگه بابام پولداره بعد یه خط پایینترش میگه رویای پولدار شدن در سر دارم 
یکم دقت کنید خواهشا 
از کلماتی که به کار برده میشه فهمید طرف از صفحه تخمین رتبه بلند شده اومده اینجا

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> جدی باور کردید حرفای طرفو ؟
> میگه بابام پولداره بعد یه خط پایینترش میگه رویای پولدار شدن در سر دارم 
> یکم دقت کنید خواهشا 
> از کلماتی که به کار برده میشه فهمید طرف از صفحه تخمین رتبه بلند شده اومده اینجا


درسته. اصلا کسی که بابا ننش پولدارن نیازی به کنکور و این بازی ها نداره

----------


## Janan

من همیشه سعی میکنم زیاد با لحن تند با کسی صحبت نکنم اما تویی که 40 میلیون پول گوشیته الان مثلا اومدی از کنکوری هایی مثل خودت مشاوره بگیری؟
احیانا نباید تو بهترین و لاکچری ترین دفترهای مشاوره باشی؟

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> من همیشه سعی میکنم زیاد با لحن تند با کسی صحبت نکنم اما تویی که 40 میلیون پول گوشیته الان مثلا اومدی از کنکوری هایی مثل خودت مشاوره بگیری؟
> احیانا نباید تو بهترین و لاکچری ترین دفترهای مشاوره باشی؟ ������


منطقی بود خداییش :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ali54333

دوستان عزیز من که بیکار نیستم بیام اینجا دروغ بنویسم این چه فکرایی هست مبکنید هر چی نوشتم عین واقعیت هست میتونید کمک کنید ممنون میشم نمیتونید هم لطفا برید و الکی دعوا درست نکنید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> به خاطر شان اجتماعی پزشکا هست توی جامعه هر وقت یه پزشک رو میبینن جلوش دو لا راست میشن کاری به پولش ندارم(که اونم پول خوبی داره)


*با همچین طرز تفکر و توقع هایی و با پشتوانه ی همچین انگیزه ها و افکار عوامی
لطفا حتی نزدیک پزشکی هم نشین !*

----------


## loading

همون حقوق رو بخون، حقوق هم جزو رشته های با پرستیژ بالا هست


کنکور تجربی ریسک خیلی بالایی داره و احتمال موفقیتش خیلی کمه، پس پیشنهادم اینه ریسک نکنی

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> دوستان عزیز من که بیکار نیستم بیام اینجا دروغ بنویسم این چه فکرایی هست مبکنید هر چی نوشتم عین واقعیت هست میتونید کمک کنید ممنون میشم نمیتونید هم لطفا برید و الکی دعوا درست نکنید


دوست عزیز خودت میگی وکالت به پول و پارتی نیاز داره که به نظر میرسه شما داری این موارد رو. عمر خودت رو هدر نده و همون وکالت رو شروع کن. تو پزشکی چیزی نپختن. بازم میل خودته

----------


## Ali54333

عجب آدمای عقده ای پیدا میشن من به هیچ کس توهینی نکردم فقط یه سوال کردم ببین چجوری جواب میدن! آره پدر مادرم تلاش کردن عرضه داشتن پول خوبی دارن والدین توام میخواستن بجای تنبلی تلاش کنن تا عقده هایی مثل تو نیان توی مجازی ول بچرخن

----------


## _Dawn_

فرد خاصی مورد خطابم نیست
ممکنه من کسی رو که بجای علاقه میره دنبال شغلی که پول داره ولی بهش علاقه نداره رو درک کنم چون وضعیت اقتصادی داغونه
ولی هرگز کسی که دنبال شان دروغین هست رو نمیتونم بفهمم 
در حقیقت همه شغلها برای مردم و جامعه ارزش برابری باید داشته باشن و این شخصیت آدمی هست که شان واقعی رو در پی داره.چیزی که برای کشور ما صدق نمیکنه
اگر هم به اون شغلی که توی ایران بواسطه اون برات دولا راست میشن رسیدی یادت باشه شغل و پول برات شخصیت نمیاره
کسایی هم که برات خم و راست میشن دنبال بند کیفتن و خیلی هاشون توی باطنشون چیزی حسابت نمیکنن
به قول شاعر 
این دغل دوستان که میبینی               مگسانند دور شیرینی
فکر کنم الان حرف من رو درک نکنین ، شاید وقتی بهش رسیدی...

----------


## Ali54333

چجوری میشه این پستو پاک کرد؟ یادم باشه دیگه اینجا سوالی نکنم

----------


## Ali54333

ببخسید من هر چقدر گشتم گزینه ای نبود ابن پستو حذف کنه هر کسی مسئول هست حذفش کنه با تشکر

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> ببخسید من هر چقدر گشتم گزینه ای نبود ابن پستو حذف کنه هر کسی مسئول هست حذفش کنه با تشکر


برادر ناراحت نشو. دوستان صلاحتو میخوان. شأن پزشکی هم تو ایران مثل شأن مهندسی یه شأن پوشالیه که تا چند سال آینده محو میشه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> برادر ناراحت نشو. دوستان صلاحتو میخوان. شأن پزشکی هم تو ایران مثل شأن مهندسی یه شأن پوشالیه که تا چند سال آینده محو میشه


بحث چند سال دیگه نیست ... بحث این داستانای افزایش ظرفیت و غیره هم نیست..

اصلا بیا درنظر بگیریم الان توی دهه هشتادیم
کسی که با انگیزه ی  دولا راست شدن و علامت میتی کومان من پزشک هستم احترام بگذارید وارد پزشکی بشه
خیلی سریع کله پا میشه

چرا ؟
چون شما درطول بیش از ده سال تحصیل پزشکی ، قراره همه جور بی احترامی و سیستم برده داری و توهین بشنوی و خیلی وقت ها در سیستم آموزشی بیمارستانی شخصیت و احترامت جلوی بقیه خرد و خاک شیر بشه و حق هیچ اعتراض و صحبتی هم نداری همون مردم توی محیط بیمارستان بخاطر شرایط تلخ و بدی که دارن حتی ممکنه بگیرن باهات برخورد فیزیکی بکنن یا فوحشت بدن یا هر مدل بی احترامی دیگه ای...
یک پزشک نمیتونه و نباید طلب کار دولا راست شدن کسی باشه ، آدم صبوری میخواد... خیلی صبور...کسی که حتی یسری وقتا از حق خودش بگذره پای هدفی که داره

کسی که با این مدل انگیزه ها و رویابافی ها وارد این مسیر میشه
معلومه خیلی زود به پوچی و بن بست میرسه و حتی عواقب بدتر ، قشنگ با تضاد و عکس چیزی که فکرش رو میکرد مواجه میشه و مسیر و زندگی برای جهنم میشه...

----------


## MYDR

> من امسال کنکور دادم رو تبه ۲۰۶ منطقه ۲ شدم قصدم حقوق بود دانشگاه هم تهران هم میارم ولی وقتی رفتم تحقیق کردم دیدم رشته سختی هست پارتی بازیه ریسکیه و اینا البته اگه موفق بشی نونت تو روغنه راستش به فکرم رسید کنکور تجربی بدم به خاطر شان اجتماعی پزشکا هست توی جامعه هر وقت یه پزشک رو میبینن جلوش دو لا راست میشن کاری به پولش ندارم(که اونم پول خوبی داره) ولی احترام زیادی توی جامعه داره...یکم از خودم و خانواده بگم من به جز کمی ریاضی بقیه دروس تجربی رو طبیعتا صفر هستم ریاضی منم جندان جالب نیست خانواده به نسبت پولداری هم دارم و مبتونم تا ۱۰۰ میلیون خرج کنم گوشیم فقط ۴۰ تومنه و اگه لازم باشه خرج کتاب و کلاس میکنم دو سه سال هم مبخوام وفت بذارم هدفمم رتبه ۱۰۰ هست اعتقاد دارم هدف بزرگ باشه تلاشم همراهش میاد. من توقع زیادی از زندگی دارم دنبال پولدار شدن هستم الان بنطرتون همین وکالت رو ادامه بدم یا بیام تجربی؟ میدونم سخته و باید خیلی تلاس کنم خودمو آماده کردم و از چیزی نمیترسم لطفا یه چیزی بگید ده سال دیگه پشیمون نشم این دو سه سال بحرحال تموم میشه مهم آینده هست ممنون


خلاصه به شما بگم :   به حرف آقا زیرو گوش بدید !.
شما جو زده شدید ! احترام به پزشکا ؟ دولا راست شدن جلوی پزشکا ؟  این برای افرادی هست که هنوز با موضوع پزشکی قاطی نشدند !  برای پزشکای عمومی که هیچ ! برای متخصص ها هم اون های که خیلی معروف شدند اون هم شاید ! که معروف شدن اون ها مساوی است با زحمت فراوان کشیدن ! که اون زحمت رو اگر یه نجار یه آهنگر یه حقوق دادن یک مهندس و... هم انجام بده همون قدر موفق و مشهور میشه و این جور واژه دولا راست شدن ملت رو می تونید براشون به کار ببرید! 
  اگر حقوق دانشگاه تهران رو میارید پس معطل نکنید ! از انسانی به تجربی با این اوضاع افتضاح کنکور سال های آینده و دیپلم مرتبت و.... شاید تا مرز بی چاره شدن هم پیش برید !  من اگر جای شما بودم چنین ریسکی نمی کردم.

----------


## Serram

> عجب آدمای عقده ای پیدا میشن من به هیچ کس توهینی نکردم فقط یه سوال کردم ببین چجوری جواب میدن! آره پدر مادرم تلاش کردن عرضه داشتن پول خوبی دارن والدین توام میخواستن بجای تنبلی تلاش کنن تا عقده هایی مثل تو نیان توی مجازی ول بچرخن


به بقیه می‌گید عقده‌ای ولی حرف زدن خودتون رو نمی‌بینید. گفتید پولدارید خرج کنکور براتون مهم نیست ولی باز لازم دیدید تاکید کنید گوشی دستتون چهل تومنه! هدفتون هم از پزشکی اینه که مردم جلوتون دلا راست شن! پیامتون خیلی عجیب و منزجرکننده بود برای من.

----------


## Fatigue

> به بقیه می‌گید عقده‌ای ولی حرف زدن خودتون رو نمی‌بینید. گفتید پولدارید خرج کنکور براتون مهم نیست ولی باز لازم دیدید تاکید کنید گوشی دستتون چهل تومنه! هدفتون هم از پزشکی اینه که مردم جلوتون دلا راست شن! پیامتون خیلی عجیب و منزجرکننده بود برای من.


دارندگی و برازندگی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دارندگی و برازندگی


 :Yahoo (20): 

انجمن سمکور شده تا کنکور  :Yahoo (20):  

سم اینجا سم اونجا سم همه جا

----------


## Fatigue

تصمیم دیگه با خودته میخوای بده نمیخوای نده همونطور که گفته بودم نمیدونم اصلا پیامو خوندی یا نه امسال سال خیلی ریسکیه اینارم اینجا نگو هدفاتو تو دلت نگه دار چرا توضیح میدی آخه برو بیرون از این فضا بساز ایندتو

----------


## Fatigue

> انجمن سمکور شده تا کنکور  
> 
> سم اینجا سم اونجا سم همه جا


جواب سم و باید با سم داد دیگه اومده راجع به کاری که میخواد بکنه حرف میزنه نظر میخواد یا نمیدونم دنبال تاییده فقط یه نیم خط گفته من مشکل مالی ندارم اینا گیر دادن به اون خطش

----------


## Serram

> دارندگی و برازندگی


 اینکه گفت پولداره و می‌تونه تا صد خرج کنه برام طبیعی بود گفتم خب داره میگه هزینه برام مهم نیست و می‌تونم هر کاری برای رسیدن به خواسته‌م بکنم ولی وقتی گفت گوشی دستم چهل تومنه با خودم گفتم خب که چی؟ این چه داده‌ی مهمی بود انداخت وسط پیامش؟

----------


## مالفیسنت

*ن نمیتونی تو نمیتونی 
کسی ک 11 ماه وقت داره میاد این سوال میپرسه لابد توانیی هاش خیلیی کمه 
متاسفم تو تا روز کنکور هم همین سوال میپرسی حالا ببین کی گفتم*

----------

